# GOING TO SIT ON STAND THIS EVENING,What's your thoughts? 12-11-11



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

The last day I have seen a buck that would go atleast 140" was on October 31st. Two of them already with does shacked in a beanfield one was only about 40 yds. from the road. the other one was in another bean field both good shooters since then nothing big. On the the 30th seen them chasing does did not seam interested guess I was wrong because the rest of the rut was slow for me. Have a few baskets and little bigger on cell phone video and that is it. 

Going to try this evening seam to have been seeing more deer moving in the last week coming and going to work. Moon seams to be full but I am hoping with cold temps and maybe just maybe a doe may be around that was'nt bred and coming back in?? Interested in your guys thoughts either way I am still hunting today just like to see others views Thanks,,,


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

If you're in the woods, there's always a chance! Good luck!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Bbbrrrrrrrr its cold.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i almost didnt go out yesterday afternoon, i was just not feeling good at all. but i drug myself out there. and seen these two nice does i thought, about 90 yrds. i bleated and they stopped. one stopped where its front legs forward was behind a tree. i sighted in and pulled the trigger. it ran about 20 ft, and stopped, then it started doing the 2 step and went down. when i got over to it. it turned out to be a nice button buck. it field dressed 88 lbs. which is the 2nd biggest button buck i have taken. and at 90 yrds it looked like a grown doe. but he,ll eat real good anyway. and if i hadnt went out i would still be hunting. so if your hunting a trophy or hunting meat, you have to be out there to get either one.
sherman


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Yearling does seem to breed later than there momma's do. Friday, I had a nice (probably 3 yo) 8 point bedded up in my back yard all day. He was with a yearling doe. He was definitly in the "mood for love" and he wasn't leaving her. 
Some years during a slow rut we seem to see some good un's from about mid Dec well into Jan chasing does.
Ya can't shoot them if you don't go.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> i almost didnt go out yesterday afternoon, i was just not feeling good at all. but i drug myself out there. and seen these two nice does i thought, about 90 yrds. i bleated and they stopped. one stopped where its front legs forward was behind a tree. i sighted in and pulled the trigger. it ran about 20 ft, and stopped, then it started doing the 2 step and went down. when i got over to it. it turned out to be a nice button buck. it field dressed 88 lbs. which is the 2nd biggest button buck i have taken. and at 90 yrds it looked like a grown doe. but he,ll eat real good anyway. and if i hadnt went out i would still be hunting. so if your hunting a trophy or hunting meat, you have to be out there to get either one.
> sherman




Just kind of curious you said you shot this deer the day before your post which would have made it the 10th of December. What exactly did you shoot this deer with because archery season is the only thing in at that time and 90 yards with a bow is a little crazy


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Just kind of curious you said you shot this deer the day before your post which would have made it the 10th of December. What exactly did you shoot this deer with because archery season is the only thing in at that time and 90 yards with a bow is a little crazy


He's in Indiana their seasons are different than ours its all good lol but probaly a muzzleloader they get dec 2 -18


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh ok my bad I figured you were from Ohio. Congratulations


----------



## Mickey211 (Dec 19, 2010)

i was out rabbit hunting yesterday at a place i archery hunt...it was 1230 in the afternoon and out in a cut bean field were 2 nice bucks running together without a care in the world for me i hope they make it thru to next yr, but if i still had a buck tag i'd be in a tree after seeing that....good luck and dress warm!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

By all means , bundle up and give her a shot . I went out this morning , saw a few on the way back to stand . Had deer moving as soon as I got situated . Sat from 8am til 1230 pm . Wasnt real excited on getting in my stand too early . Ended up seeing 4 deer , 2 decent bucks and 2 does . Coulda shot the first buck and also had a shot at a yearling doe that weighed maybe 40lbs . Right now just looking to put some meat in the freezer . The few properties I do hunt always seem to get real good late season . First off they dont get alot of pressure during gun season or bow season . But the end of december and into january seem to produce deer on these properties that I have never seen before . Actually I see just as many deer late season as I do during the rut , ya they are a little skiddish but are still killable . Good Luck and bundle up !


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Some of my best hunts have been late season.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Guys, did not see any deer last night but sure was a great day to be in the stand!


----------

